# weld 826 wheel clutch??



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

My 826 wheel clutch is slipping on one side and there is no replacement available. Any one modified it to be always engaged ??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* DID You check E-BAY or CL 4 a whole wheel. or look for a parts machine. k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

were are you? I have a really clean all refurbed 826 looking for a good home...I'm in SE Mass.


----------

